# Floor Mop Sink or Floor Drain?



## jar546 (May 12, 2016)

Is a floor mounted mop sink treated just like a floor drain?  Is there really a difference?  Trap primer issues?


----------



## ICE (May 12, 2016)

A mop sink has a faucet so I would not be inclined to require a trap primer. 

I don't see them often.  Maybe three in the last five years.  I saw this one 14 days ago.




I was inspecting a restaurant TI for the final.  I had not been there before.  They said that the mop sink is new....like four months new.

There is a plumbing permit for a water heater replacement but they claim that it is the old unit.  I asked them why it wasn't replaced and the contractor told me that it doesn't leak.  A lot of stuff had to be moved for me to see the water heater.





I was in the zone writing corrections as fast as my fingers would go.  The contractor said that he wanted to terminate the inspection and wait for the inspector that has been working the job from the beginning.  I said no problem....as soon as I finish with all of the corrections that are in the queue.


----------



## north star (May 12, 2016)

*= = + = =*



> *" Is a floor mounted mop sink treated just like a floor drain? Is there really a difference? **Trap primer issues? "*


IMO, ...Yes, there is a difference !........The difference is frequency of use
and re-supplying water to the Fixture Trap Seal through normal [ frequent
use ] and not thru using a Trap Primer.

*= = + = =*


----------



## jar546 (May 12, 2016)

ICE said:


> I was in the zone writing corrections as fast as my fingers would go. *The contractor said that he wanted to terminate the inspection and wait for the inspector that has been working the job from the beginning*. I said no problem....as soon as I finish with all of the corrections that are in the queue.



Yep, that's where I draw a big line in the sand


----------



## skipharper (May 24, 2016)

Mop sink does not require a trap primer.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 16, 2016)

ICE, great shots but did they have a overflow and a temp relief;  and if so where does it drain to?


----------



## Ellajackson67 (Feb 5, 2021)

I am also looking for the answer of the same question "ICE, great shots but did they have a overflow and a temp relief; and if so where does it drain to?" It seems to be an unsolved mystery. Lol!


----------



## ICE (Feb 5, 2021)

The pictures that I posted have disappeared.  Several years ago Flickr made me pay for storage space because I exceeded 1000 photos.  I did it for a while but then started switching the photos from Flickr to the forum server.  That took many hours over several months.  I don't know how many pictures that I have posted here but it's way over 1000 and a few got lost.  When Jeff switched servers a few got lost.  I will look for the pictures and might be able to fix this thread.

So the difference between a floor drain and a mop sink....well for one, with a floor drain the floor needs to slope towards a floor drain.  A conscientious inspector will tell the contractor that before they place the concrete.....in writing,,,for use later.


----------



## north star (Feb 5, 2021)

*& & * & &*

*No mystery really!........The T & P Relief Valve, Drain Line*
*can be directed to and terminated at an approved Floor Drain,*
*...Floor Sink, or Mop Sink......Same with any overflow drain
lines, ...do not create any type of [ possible ] tripping hazard
on the floors.*

*& & * & &*


----------



## jar546 (Feb 6, 2021)

ICE said:


> The pictures that I posted have disappeared.  Several years ago Flickr made me pay for storage space because I exceeded 1000 photos.  I did it for a while but then started switching the photos from Flickr to the forum server.  That took many hours over several months.  I don't know how many pictures that I have posted here but it's way over 1000 and a few got lost.  When Jeff switched servers a few got lost.  I will look for the pictures and might be able to fix this thread.
> 
> So the difference between a floor drain and a mop sink....well for one, with a floor drain the floor needs to slope towards a floor drain.  A conscientious inspector will tell the contractor that before they place the concrete.....in writing,,,for use later.



Thank you for spending the time and effort to attempt to get old pictures where they belong.  I appreciate it.  You are a moderator so you have no editing time limit.


----------



## ICE (Feb 6, 2021)

Well I couldn't find the pictures that fit this thread.....I did find a few unusual water heaters.  You might have seen these before.


----------



## steveray (Feb 8, 2021)

With those tank heaters, I think that is in the energy code now where they have to pipe the PTRV into another heater so as to not waste hot water right?


----------

